# Good Psalms for Palm Sunday



## Hamalas (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey all: I am trying to find a good psalm to sing for palm sunday. We were trying to find a psalm that would fit the context and that possibly would even have a modern familiar tune. Something like a reawakening tune or an indelible grace. Do you have any suggestions? We don't have a lot of time before we have to decide so any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Christusregnat (Mar 13, 2008)

Do you celebrate Palm Sunday? If so, on what warrant? If because Christ set an example in His life, do you also practice other things practiced by Christ, such as circumcision, the feast of booths, Hannukah, the Passover, etc.? If not, why not? Passover etc. were at least under divine warrant (though Hannukah had no divine warrant), but Palm Sunday does not.

I know this may be considered off topic,  but I noticed your post  and thought I'd ask.

Cheers,


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 13, 2008)

Instead of derailing the thread with a provocative question (sugg: open a new thread?),

how bout ignoring this "time of year" and assume the relevance of the question for ANY Sunday of the year, when the text to be preached deals with the Triumphal Entry? Can you think of any "fitting" Psalms for such a message?

Psa 118:26 *Blessed is he who comes in the name of the LORD!* We bless you from the house of the LORD.

Mat 21:9 And the crowds that went before him and that followed him were shouting, "Hosanna to the Son of David! *Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord!* Hosanna in the highest!"


----------



## Christusregnat (Mar 13, 2008)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Instead of derailing the thread with a provocative question (sugg: open a new thread?),
> 
> how bout ignoring this "time of year" and assume the relevance of the question for ANY Sunday of the year, when the text to be preached deals with the Triumphal Entry? Can you think of any "fitting" Psalms for such a message?
> 
> ...



That is the Psalm I had in mind, as well as Psalm 8: "out of the mouth of babes and Whatnots" ~ Wooster

I'm less acrimonious than I first sounded; I'm against a church calendar, but if anything would be justifiable, Palm Sunday might be. I was interested in hearing the argument.

Cheers,


----------

